# Snow Fleas ?



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Took a walk today on a trail above the AuSable River. Temps were low to mid thirtys. In some areas, mostly under trees the snow was covered with tiny black specs. But wait they are moving, very small but visible on the new snow. Are they fleas ? Are they the type that would or could attach to dogs or humans ? Why are they out in the"winter"?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Here's a link to some info on the "Snow Fleas" that you saw....

http://www.entomology.cornell.edu/Extension/DiagnosticLab/IDLFS/SnowFleas/SnowFleas.html

According to the link they're pretty much harmless for the most part but a common occurrence.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Thanks John for that link, is was an interesting read.:SHOCKED:


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

There are also snow scorpians in Michigan.
Really it is true.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

My Step father and i stopped to get some sand for the back of his truck one day up in Newago and we stopped at this spot and there was all this burnt rubber in the sand like someone done a major burnout and just smoked their tires, but it was all over the place not just in the tire tracks. 

Then I look closer and notice it's moving. It was MILLIONS of these nearly microscopic things, pools of them everywhere like out of a horror movie!

It was real sandy with a red pine plantation.

Talk about crawling, we hauled our @sses out of there _real quick!_


----------



## matt3liv (Nov 9, 2005)

Rondevous said:


> There are also snow scorpians in Michigan.
> Really it is true.


I've seen them. They often travel in packs, but usually with other breeds. Scary stuff.

http://www.mts.net/~ghygaard/scorpion.gif


----------

